# Whats up now?



## barberman (Mar 10, 2012)

Being a barber in small town Kansas gives me plenty of permissions.  I go 3 this week.  All are on 1885 Sanborns and along the alley.  Interested in finding a soda bottle from a local company, actually bottling companies were in town.  Plenty of bottles from the later one, but NO bottles of the 1882 "Osage City Soda Water Works" have ever been found.  One permission had the privy central/left in the yard.  Using a 100' tape I scaled and measured to find the approximate location.  So be it.  Using dowsing rods I was able to find and area of interest within 2' of my measurements.  Soil was soft below, but no crunching, pops or anything to make me say hmmmmm.  Dug this one down 1' or so for test, no rubble, broken glass or debris.

 My permission near downtown across the alley from a 1885 Roller Skating Rink would be a fine candidate for soda bottles.  Probed my ass off today with a 4' and a 5.5' probe.  Being a beginner I'm trying to learn.  Yes, Yes I'm supposed to dig, but where?  Sanborns are nice, but 127 years makes the dirt change.  Here in small town Kansas, no doubt the privies were wood lined a few feet or so.  The local soil is too black and rich to support deep holes.  No bricks or stones were available in large quantities in 1885.

 I feel some soft spots, that seem to probe quickly in the black rich soil, so guess I'll just start digging more.  Never did hit something the felt like glass or china.  Did a test garden in my backyard with broken coffee cups, 2' deep, got the feel.

 I still think people in Kansas didn't throw bottles in the privy, but I'm going to satisfy my curisoity and FIND one and dig the crap out of it!

 Comments appreciated.  (nice ones)  Rick


----------



## madman (Mar 10, 2012)

barberman , sounds interesting, in my case most priveys along alleys were dipped , they also could be deeper than the probe your using, if there indeed dipped there may still be a small layer in the bottom, im sure they threw trash in them, id dig one along the alley to get a feel for them


----------



## rpinkham (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Rick, I feel your pain. Although ive been lucky enough to attend several digs and got the feel for city privies, the rural locations have eluded me so far. Have some permissions locally at some late 17 and early 18 sites but am at a loss as to where to dig. The homeowners would surely frown upon a series of unsuccessful test holes. My plan is to keep trying and possibly invite a more experienced person to come along.

 I have also heard (although it may not apply in your case) that the local privies here were very shallow informal affairs that were shoveled out frequently and garbage was dumped elsewhere.

 Guess i'm not much help to you! Hope you keep trying though. Perhaps the old town dump is accessible to you?


----------



## barberman (Mar 10, 2012)

I need to hire a back hoe for my 1885 skating rink house, its abandoned and permission is open.


----------



## barberman (Mar 10, 2012)

Big old town dump dates from 1930, but surly there were several other local dumps I'm not aware of.


----------



## barberman (Mar 10, 2012)

Just got off the phone with a 62 year old plumber who has dug alleys and yards installing water lines and sewers all his adult days..  He said in all his years he has never hit a pit of bottles.  He said he had more luck in crawlspaces.  His collection is pretty nice.  Told him about privy digging and he was aware of it and didn't think it applied to this area of Kansas.  (his opinion)


----------



## cadburys (Mar 10, 2012)

Privy digging is a numbers game. The more you probe, the more you'll find. I never had anyone take me under their wing and show me the ropes; I had to learn it ALL by myself, so you can do it too.  Listen for the crunch at 3 ft or deeper... then get out the shovel. The rest will be history.

 No crunch=no dig.

 Ant


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cadburys
> 
> Privy digging is a numbers game. The more you probe, the more you'll find. I never had anyone take me under their wing and show me the ropes; I had to learn it ALL by myself, so you can do it too.  Listen for the crunch at 3 ft or deeper... then get out the shovel. The rest will be history.
> 
> ...


 
 What he said. and yes they threw trash in privy's in Kansas


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> Just got off the phone with a 62 year old plumber who has dug alleys and yards installing water lines and sewers all his adult days..Â  He said in all his years he has never hit a pit of bottles.Â  He said he had more luck in crawlspaces.Â  His collection is pretty nice.Â  Told him about privy digging and he was aware of it and didn't think it applied to this area of Kansas.Â  (his opinion)


 
 he wasn't digging in the right place


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rpinkham
> 
> Hi Rick, I feel your pain. Although ive been lucky enough to attend several digs and got the feel for city privies, the rural locations have eluded me so far. Have some permissions locally at some late 17 and early 18 sites but am at a loss as to where to dig. The homeowners would surely frown upon a series of unsuccessful test holes. My plan is to keep trying and possibly invite a more experienced person to come along.
> 
> ...


 
 As long as you put the yard back the way you left it,the home owners should not have a problem with it. We have dig ratty yards with no grass and we have dug yards that looked life golf courses,with out a problem. 

 If a family had 5 kids their privy couldn't be to shallow. That is 7 people craping in a shallow hole. Can you say what stinks? []


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 11, 2012)

Keep focused on one permission and not all of them. I dig privies with nothing in them at times, ash and rust included. They are not always crunchy on the probe. Have you dug the big sinkholes in the picture near the alley?There are pits with hardly any if any shards. I live in a town with very shallow on average privies 2-4 ft. deep and most of the time dipped clean but occasionally hit a deeper one or one loaded with trash. I have dug 20 ft. stoneliners with almost nothing but clean clay to the bottom and then 2 inches of use layer with a few shards. I dug a 3ft. deep privy once with 80 intact pontilled bottles in it. It was in a town with notoriously dipped clean shallow privies. Privy digging is not new in Kansas and has been done. Oklahoma,Nebraska,small Missouri towns all have had guys digging and finding bottles. Positive thinking is what it takes. If you expect to find pits resembling those on Rick's or Chris' site you will not but there will be exceptions.  Even big houses here have very shallow pits in these rural German towns. Drive 25 miles from me and I am digging 8- 12 ft. stone and brickliners in several different cities. Nobody I talk to around here has ever heard of bottles in privies and alot of friends are in construction and excavation. I keep digging and keep finding. There are better places than others and I have dug in alot of cities and towns. And any property has a chance of producing sodas and alot of bottles. Thinking is a privy diggers worst enemy,trust me!


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 11, 2012)

In looking at the history of your city is why quite large for a city that far west in the 1880's and hardly rural. I am quite sure it has good potential for digging. While it has grown alot it was larger at that time period than some cities I have dug with great success.


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 11, 2012)

If you have an area 4 or 5 ft. square or less and more than two in any direction that probes softer than everthing around,digging and looking for boundaries. The wood will most likely be gone but you will see walls where it was disturbed. You will know if you hit bottom. You will likely find some seeds in the bottom corners at the very least. Then you will know you dug a privy.


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> In looking at the history of your city is why quite large for a city that far west in the 1880's and hardly rural. I am quite sure it has good potential for digging. While it has grown alot it was larger at that time period than some cities I have dug with great success.


 
   EDIT:  it was quite large, and hasnt grown alot


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 11, 2012)

Barber you are getting valuable advice here from some experienced privy diggers, trust me.  Dougs first long post is loaded with facts that take diggers YEARS to learn, especially about the "not thinking too much",  and how it is a numbers game.  If you can devote substantial time to getting permissions, and probe several yards, you will finally hit a good one.  And in my experience, it seems like the "perfect" privy disappoints,  and the little house privy that you almost didnt feel like trying winds up being the jackpot.

 I have essentially quit my job this past week,  and am rolling the dice, and going to try my scuba diving, and privy digging to pay the bills, along with other free lance stuff and odd jobs.  Sounds like a sketchy plan, but I've mapped out my financial prospects, and piecing together what I'm going to do for work has a better chance at making good money, than the job I had.

 I dont know anything about digging in your part of the country, to be honest, but it does seem that when you find something good, it is really in demand.  Out here, I can find an embossed pontiled medicine, and it can be worth $15  ( like a Mrs. Winslows Soothing Syrup)  because the population was so high, and they made so many of them.  Find a bottle from Kansas embossed,  from the 1870s,  and you've really got something.

 Good luck, stay determined, and you'll do well.


----------



## barberman (Mar 11, 2012)

I really appreciate all the advice!  Yes I tend to think too much and detail everything to death.  I've accumulated many folders of information, bought 2 different privy books, Sanborns, Probes and permissions.  Think I'm set!

 I'll stick with the 1870's house across the alley from the skating rink.  Surely some kid with a pop bottle took a dump in the privy 15 feet behind the skating rink.  Being located almost downtown, abandoned, friends permission its a winner.

 If the home were occupied I'd feel kind or rushed to get things done.  Regarding the 2 pop bottle plants in town, the 1882 is only on paper with no known examples, the 1912 one has provided a handful of examples, the last 1912 example sold on Ebay for $62 about 2 years ago.  Bought by a local collector, that is what sparked  my interest in privy digging.

 On paper we had 28 pharmacies from 1876 - 1912 (Johnnie Fletcher book). It'd be nice to find those bottles.

 Thanks all.


----------



## barberman (Mar 11, 2012)

Spent an hour this morning at my 1870's Skating Rink house.  It was so obvious where 1 privy was I didn't see it the 3 times I've been there.  Probed with a 4 footer, then with my 6 footer.

 First 2 foot was tight then all of a sudden down I go!  Hit glass at 5 feet!  It was a dull Tink Tink tap tap.  Probably be few months before its dry enough.   Thinking I should team up with a friend and dig a side hole, then dig into the pit at 4 foot.  Need to spend some time finding the other pits on this property until its dry enough to dig.

 Probe Probe Probe..... Its getting easier.


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 11, 2012)

no side holes. go straight down.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Mar 11, 2012)

Barberman, the last guy I showed how to find pits tryed to make a science out of it, i told him not to do this and just probe the areas that were likely for the pits to be, look at the houses around the house you are probing, look to see if the property lines are the same and line up, in my area once you find the first pit its like unlocking the puzzle and the others are easy to find, any of you guys have any info on the St. Louis med thats embossed Potter & Merwin?


----------



## barberman (Mar 11, 2012)

> no side holes. go straight down.


 
 So if I dig straight down won't I be standing on what I'm digging?  Seems kind of difficult unless I dig a super big hole for standing/digging room.  This my first and I've got many many more spotted today.  Permissions will be easy.  Never in this town has a privy been dug.

 Like metal detecting in 1972 with my Relco Pacesetter, I was the first in town.  The Methodist church yard was full of coins, rings and a 1940's mickey mouse watch.  What a treat it was to be the first.  No Discrimination, dug everything.  I love new adventures.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You will be the first to dug one then------------go on out and dig it


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 11, 2012)

Do you want to know why I am getting a little short with this subject? because you contacted me through email,and ask me what I thought you should do. I told you what I think you should do" through experience", but you still ask the same question over and over on ABN. 

 People that responded to you about this subject  said the same exact thing I told you in email,(well some of them) You keep saying there are no privy's with bottles in them in Kansas,go prove them wrong. But stop talking about it and go do it, Have you dug down into one of those depressions yet?? The next post you put up should say. "I dug down to about  4 feet" 

 When you dig down you have to take what you dig out of the hole.You will be standing on fill until you reach the bottom then you will be standing on hard "natural clay" better known as mother earth.


 It really isn't rocket since it is a hobby of common sense . In reality your just  digging a hole man,diggin a hole.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Mar 11, 2012)

Barberman, find the size of the pit and dig it from wall to wall, you will be able to tell when you are out of the pit by probing, this way you can work and dig it down without digging outside of the pit, also this helps because the soil jn the pit will come in anyway as you would get close to the walls and you would have to dig all this out again, its make it a lot better if you do it this way.

 Joe.


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Do you want to know why I am getting a little short with this subject? because you contacted me through email,and ask me what I thought you should do. I told you what I think you should do" through experience", but you still ask the same question over and over on ABN.
> 
> ...


 

 What exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 11, 2012)

If you are standing on the pit and you dig the dirt from under your feet you will likely be now standing ~8" closer to the bottom of the pit.
 if you hit molten lava you dug too far , otherwise you are ok.
 Bottles and pottery are a good sign.
 If you hit gold bars give me a call I will move them out of your way.
 Even digging empty holes is good for the soul.

 that is the extent of my digging wisdom, no charge.


----------



## madman (Mar 11, 2012)

please dig the pits now! use a freakin bucket to remove the water!  i cant stand it !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> please dig the pits now! use a freakin bucket to remove the water!  i cant stand it !


 
 LMAO!!!!!! I laughin here for real[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Dave are you on something good? you are just not your self lately


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Even digging empty holes is good for the soul.


 

 My soul must be pure as the driven snow.


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes! Dig em already!!! LOL

 You may have to do some bailing in the bottom, but it will be worth it.


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 12, 2012)

This is how We do it.


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 12, 2012)

And sometimes you gotta do this.


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 12, 2012)

Every now and then you will get one like this.


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 12, 2012)

You can get the dirt out like This.


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 12, 2012)

You want to try and leave the yard looking something like this.'


----------



## rockbot (Mar 12, 2012)

Dog gone! just dig the mother...[]

 Rain, snow, heatwave.... get that shovel dirty man!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2012)

We forgot to mention you may need a ladder.


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> Dave are you on something good? you are just not your self lately


 
 Lack of sleep and working by oneself will do that sometimes.  I'll get another good story line soon.

 And on another note, now barber has to go buy a ladder before he digs!  Will you guys just please stop telling him to buy more gear!  He's already got 5 different probes, 3 shovels, 2 rakes, 8 misc. hand tools and now he needs to figure out what size ladder to buy!

 Let the guy dig!

 And on a semi-related note - anyone wanna road trip out to Kansas?  I know where a couple privies are in an undug town and we ought to get them before someone else does.


----------



## barberman (Mar 12, 2012)

> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Do you want to know why I am getting a little short with this subject? because you contacted me through email,and ask me what I thought you should do. I told you what I think you should do" through experience", but you still ask the same question over and over on ABN.


 
 I didn't expect a scolding.  How about not responding to my posts?
 Thanks everyone for the great advice/posts, I've got them printed out and in my Privy folder.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Mar 12, 2012)

Then show us your finds!!


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't take it personal. You gotta have thick skin around here at times. We all like to give each other a hard time, but you have honestly got the Best advice and pointers you could ever ask for. If you don't get any bottles out of the first pit, move onto the next. They don't ALL have keepers in them, but the more you dig the more you will get.

 On the ladder front, I suggest a 16 footer. That and a bucket with a rope tied to the handle will get you and the dirt out of most privies with a lil elbow grease, possibly some blood, most certainly some sweat and maybe even a few tears. 

 Seriously, Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Heavy clay soil? No problem with the blunt tips we use. You want to see bottles laying in a pit like this, from yesterday.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I am just telling you like it is man. I tried to help you.
   If you look, I am not the only person that is saying "GETER DUG!" I AM THE ONE WHO TOLD YOU ABOUT ABN  you should be thanking me for that. There are more people here that know the ins and outs of digging privy's & dumps  then any place I know. So take their advice.Over and out. 

 Ps you don't need a privy folder you need a privy shovel[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## lexdigger (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah Mike, that was the only problem I had with the Lucky probe you sent me... couldn't get it in the ground. As soon as I met some local Long Time diggers, they showed me why. After I modified the tip it goes in and out like a dream. Even with the tip we still have to drive a spike into the ground to get a hole started when it's dry and hard. A lot of times we can't even dig with shovels till we hit the use layer. The clay is so hard it takes an iron digger to get thru it! Especially the Older stiff holes.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 12, 2012)

Johnnie Fletcher put out a Kansas bottle book. I know him and he's dug all over Kansas and has dug a ton of privys, and has found a ton of bottles. I know two guys that dug Ft. Scott not long ago and pulled out some nice hutches. People dig KC Kansas, Leavenworth, Wichita, etc. and make some great finds. There's definitely bottles in them there privies! []

 ~Tim


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 12, 2012)

Gotta have a Tripod[sm=lol.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif]  ~Fred


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Johnnie Fletcher put out a Kansas bottle book. I know him and he's dug all over Kansas and has dug a ton of privys, and has found a ton of bottles. I know two guys that dug Ft. Scott not long ago and pulled out some nice hutches. People dig KC Kansas, Leavenworth, Wichita, etc. and make some great finds. There's definitely bottles in them there privies! []
> 
> ~Tim


 

 "I still think people in Kansas didn't throw bottles in the privy, but I'm going to satisfy my curisoity and FIND one and dig the crap out of it!"

  Why would you think people didn't throw bottles and trash in the privy's?

 I am just curious  of how you came up with these theory's  



   "Told him about privy digging and he was aware of it and didn't think it applied to this area of Kansas.  (his opinion)"

  Only listen to the probe not the plumber.


 "I've accumulated many folders of information, bought 2 different privy books, Sanborns, Probes and permissions.  Think I'm set!" 

 Nope your still looking at a depression with a probe stuck next to it. When it is dug to the bottom you will be set.[] If you wait until the water drys up in the ground,you will be waiting a longgggggggg time Just sayin


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Speaking of Ft. Scott, there is a KILLER embossed applied top whiskey flask from there. Chas. Nelson, Wholesale Liquors, IIRC. A friend here in Sacramento dug it and I may get it soon. Honey amber and heavily whittled.


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Johnnie Fletcher put out a Kansas bottle book. I know him and he's dug all over Kansas and has dug a ton of privys, and has found a ton of bottles. I know two guys that dug Ft. Scott not long ago and pulled out some nice hutches. People dig KC Kansas, Leavenworth, Wichita, etc. and make some great finds. There's definitely bottles in them there privies! []
> 
> ~Tim


 
 Ditto what Tim says.  I was at the St Joseph (Missouri) show this past Saturday and met a digger from Topeka.  He had a table full of bottles he'd dug in Kansas.  Another digger was there from Hutchinson, again with a table full of bottles he'd dug in the area.  

 I'm sure any digger will tell you there are plenty of privies that yield nothing interesting.  Just have to move on and hope the next dig is better.  My favorite quote from a well-known insulator digger: "You keep digging and searching and finding broken stuff or nothing.  Gotta keep digging until it drives you crazy.  That's what makes it FUN!!!" []


----------



## barberman (Mar 13, 2012)

> I AM THE ONE WHO TOLD YOU ABOUT ABN you should be thanking me for that.


  Actually I've been a member since December 2008.

 Thanks to all, got 2 more permissions yesterday.  A bottle friend of mine will be a digging partner.  The first dig will be the 1885 Skating Rink house, but the telephone line is near the pit.  I'll call dig safe, I'd hate to cut a fiber line!

 BillionMo   I'd be interested in hearing your experiences with digging, Kansas and Missouri soil is similar.  Wood lined?  How deep?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dig and you'll find out how deep. Get after it and worry about depth later.


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 13, 2012)

You need to be prepared for Any type of pit. Here in Kentucky we have brick, wood, and stone lined pits that can be round, oval, square or rectangular. They can be anywhere from 6 feet deep to 20 + feet deep. Always be prepared to deal with Depth, Water, Sun, Roots, HUGE Rocks, Snakes, Gangbangers, Troublemaking Kids, Crazy Crackheads... you name it! LOL! You never know what you're getting into until you crack it open, determine the diameter and depth, thrown down some tarps and DIG.


----------



## barberman (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks.  Went to the junk yard today and got 2 big pieces of spring steel from a Lincoln town car $5 for both, took me 15 minutes to pry both of them out.  Going to weld them together and make a 9 footer.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2012)

BY THE TIME YOU START A PIT,I WILL BE DIGGING WITH MY CANE   BHAHAH!!!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Be CAREFUL when welding spring steel. Don't quench, whatever you do. Air cool only. Welding spring can make it brittle and subject to sudden snapping under use.


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 14, 2012)

[] You cannot successfully WELD two trunk springs together and have a SAFE probe out of the deal, no matter how you quench the darn thing, just order a longer probe from old west bottles and be done with it, go out and find the privies with the five footers, they are plenty long enough, dig the hole and dont bother with the long probes you have a long way to go before you need one of those, just like everybody here has stated many many times go DIG, I hereby banish you until ya have some stuff from a HOLE to show us.........


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] You cannot successfully WELD two trunk springs together and have a SAFE probe out of the deal, no matter how you quench the darn thing, just order a longer probe from old west bottles and be done with it, go out and find the privies with the five footers, they are plenty long enough, dig the hole and dont bother with the long probes you have a long way to go before you need one of those, just like everybody here has stated many many times go DIG, I hereby banish you until ya have some stuff from a HOLE to show us.........


 

 ------------or at least a privy dug "into". Its not even a matter of "stuff" [:-]


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, my longest probe is a six footer. I actually Prefer to keep the Depth a secret until I hit the six foot mark. If I'm still into Fill and haven't hit the Use yet, I may probe to see how far we have to go... but that just depends on how pressed for time we are. Usually we are too busy holding Old Bones up from our crotch and yelling "I got a BONER" at each other. If not that, some other silly way to cut up and have fun. It's not ALL about digging pits and getting bottles... sometimes you just dig a hole and get nothing but a good time with friends. Expect anything more and you might get disappointed.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a variety of probe lengths, from 3' to 10', but mostly use a 4' or 5' when probing for pits.  Don't fret over a long probe, you first need to locate a pit using the short one. Quit asking endless questions and get out there and FIND A PRIVY. THAT is the ONLY way to learn how to locate one.


----------



## sem_yeto (Mar 14, 2012)

Barberman:

 Like Caldigr said, you need to order probes from OldWest Bottles. They are safe, and work really well. I have ordered and used his probes for yrs, and can tell you they are the best you can get anywhere.
 Dont ever try and weld 2 lengths together. You will end-up "gigging" yourself, which could be deadly or at the very least maim you or even ruin your "personal probe" !
 Sem


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 14, 2012)

Chris, the picture you paint of us diggers, I'm surprised anyone associates with us at all !! [][]


----------



## madman (Mar 14, 2012)

OH MY GOD THIS IS STILL GOING ON UNBELIEVABLE , JUST DIG THE DAG BLASTED THINGS!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe he is digging them now. Or----he will never return. []

 I don't have nothing against  the guy,it just started to get on my nerves with the "privy folders"  notes, maps, books compasses.sun dial etc  Way over thinking, way.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't mean anyone in particular, but you guys are being pretty nasty... barberman clearly just wants to learn about digging privies as much as he can before he actually does it. No need to post every day, offensively, and tell him to dig!


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 15, 2012)

Your right Connor, now get out there and dig something and quit stirring the pot.[]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 15, 2012)

So whats da scoop? this has got to be the most popular un-dug post under digging and finding that I've ever seen![]

 We all just having some fun.. no bad shet going on.

 Hope to hear some action soon!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh come on Connor, stop being such an adult will you[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Rick, if I find a 6' pit can I use a 7' probe to find it?[]


----------



## barberman (Mar 15, 2012)

Got 6 blue 55 gallon plastic barrels with the top cut off, paid $5 each.  Me and Jeff (bottle collector friend) are going to tear into a 1870's pit Saturday afternoon.  Unless it rains!  The weather in Kansas changes every 48 minutes.....


----------



## barberman (Mar 15, 2012)

> Maybe he is digging them now. Or----he will never return.
> 
> I don't have nothing against the guy,it just started to get on my nerves with the "privy folders" notes, maps, books compasses.sun dial etc Way over thinking, way.


 
 Never thought of a sundial, I'll make a "Sundial folder".  Thanks to all for all the good information.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't forget a sturdy box to put all your bottles in, a hard hat and some sunscreen in case the sun is out..[]



> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> Got 6 blue 55 gallon plastic barrels with the top cut off, paid $5 each.  Me and Jeff (bottle collector friend) are going to tear into a 1870's pit Saturday afternoon.  Unless it rains!  The weather in Kansas changes every 48 minutes.....


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 15, 2012)

if you bring a box for the bottles, you wont find any. just put the bottles in the bucket you use to haul/bail at the end. if you fill the bucket, use the plastic bags and such from lunch and snacks. maybe bring the morning paper just in case to wrap the better bottles.


----------



## epackage (Mar 15, 2012)

DO NOT BRING *BANANAS !!!*


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Heavy clay soil? No problem with the blunt tips we use. You want to see bottles laying in a pit like this, from yesterday.


 

 forget this noise, hey Mike, lets here more about this?


----------



## barberman (Mar 15, 2012)

All dressed up and nowhere to go!  Dig Safe put the whammy on my Saturdays plan.  Fiber line runs down my side almost directly below the depression.  Guess I could side dig, but since this is my first one I'd surely screw something up.

 Discouraged is an understatement  !!!


----------



## cadburys (Mar 15, 2012)

Dig next to the pit and tunnel under. Go slow and gentle...no harm done.


----------



## T D (Mar 16, 2012)

I think he would dig it...


 Dig it?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Don't forget a sturdy box to put all your bottles in, a hard hat and some sunscreen in case the sun is out..[]
> 
> ...


 Do not EVER bring boxes to a dig. it will "kill" the bottles sure as shootin'.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 16, 2012)

Hell... no digging going on anyway, sure don't need to worry about that![]




> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2012)

No Chit


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  18" deep privy behind saloon in Yuba Co town. 24 flasks, all no-namers


----------



## rpinkham (Mar 16, 2012)

[/quote]


> As long as you put the yard back the way you left it,the home owners should not have a problem with it. We have dig ratty yards with no grass and we have dug yards that looked life golf courses,with out a problem.
> 
> If a family had 5 kids their privy couldn't be to shallow. That is 7 people craping in a shallow hole. Can you say what stinks?


 
 My problem is locating a likely spot to dig. I havent probed any anomalies in these very old and rural locations. I would love to be proved wrong!

 The local old men say the content of the outhouse was treated like the output of the rest of the livestock and subsequently cleaned several times a year. Evidently it didnt smell much worse than the pigs.

 No matter though, i'll keep trying and edge closer to towns.


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 17, 2012)

The local old men say the content of the outhouse was treated like the output of the rest of the livestock and subsequently cleaned several times a year. Evidently it didnt smell much worse than the pigs.



 [8D] Yeah! and ifn it got to smellin too bad, they would dump lime in it to kill the smell......


----------



## barberman (Mar 17, 2012)

Went to a 1870 house 1 block from downtown on the main drag, it was condemned at the last city council meeting.  The back yard is totally clear to the alley.  50' wide lot according to the 1885 Sanborn.   P.i.s.s.e.s    me off, I don't know what I'm supposed to feel when probing.  Got a 4 footer then I poke in the 6 footer.

 I see circular depressions and 10' wide skinny depressions.  Probing I feel cinder and and soft dirt then at 2 foot tight mud the rest of the way.

 About ready to give up.  Wish I'd win the lottery, then I'd hire one of you professional bozo diggers to come out to Kansas and teach me and my friend.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> Went to a 1870 house 1 block from downtown on the main drag, it was condemned at the last city council meeting.  The back yard is totally clear to the alley.  50' wide lot according to the 1885 Sanborn.   P.i.s.s.e.s    me off, I don't know what I'm supposed to feel when probing.  Got a 4 footer then I poke in the 6 footer.
> 
> ...


 

 You better give up  now son because after calling us" professional bozo diggers" no one in their right mind will help you. I am not even in my right mind and I wouldn't help you after that remark. Besides we gave you all the info you need and you still  can't do it. You seem un teach-A-Bull   

 study this picture.It is an old bottle over a privy. You can dream about it. Bozo

 PS He  STILL didn't do a test hole  wow! Im done


----------



## barberman (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry you took offense.  Kind of like when you made  ***** comments toward me last week.  No I'm not too smart, I've only got one college degree and a commercial license which won't help find bottles.  Industrial Design from KU.  (Kansas University)

 I'm 54 so guess I should go the nursing home with my cane.  Really wanted to find some bottles.  You guys gave some great  advice and I thank you! 

 Just can't get the hang of it.  I'll keep trying.


----------



## barberman (Mar 17, 2012)

Correction ..... Commercial Pilots License


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> Went to a 1870 house 1 block from downtown on the main drag, it was condemned at the last city council meeting.  The back yard is totally clear to the alley.  50' wide lot according to the 1885 Sanborn.   P.i.s.s.e.s    me off, I don't know what I'm supposed to feel when probing.  Got a 4 footer then I poke in the 6 footer.
> 
> ...


 

 dont give it up, just keep trying... every area is different and you got to get to know the ground... after awhile you'll get a feel for it...  

 as for feeling that tight mud everywhere most likely what your looking for is an area that doesn't feel like that... something different from everything else...

 keep at it, you will find stuff.  if your 54 you know about patience, persistence and paying your dues by now...


----------



## barberman (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate the encouragement without ranting.  I'll keep poking yards.
 .
 (Although the ranting is entertaining!)
 .
 My beautiful wife and 2 kids think the privy thing is the neatest hobby I've had in years!


----------



## barberman (Mar 17, 2012)

> PS He STILL didn't do a test hole wow! Im done


 Actually I did a test hole today on my Main Drag house, nothing but normal dirt.  Probed nothing.  Nothing to photo or write home about. 

 Dirt, gravel and dirt.  Nice....  Although a dog in a pen did a nice job barking at me!

 You guys are great!  Nice to find folks interested and willing to help.


----------



## barberman (Mar 17, 2012)

> You better give up now son


 My Life's goal is to find a bottle in a hole, whether it be a 1968 Pepsi bottle or a 1957 Ketchup bottle, broken or whole.  I'll prove to you folks there are bottles in Kansas privies!

 I get tired of neighbors looking at me punching the ground.  May peace be with you....


----------



## rockbot (Mar 18, 2012)

[X(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Didn't we already  agree that there were bottles in Kansas privys?


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 18, 2012)

Why didn't anyone suggest he buy the Digger Odell hand book for digging privies? would have saved alot of unnesscery fighting..


----------



## mf150 (Mar 18, 2012)

I read through 5 pages of posts hoping to see some pics of a dig. I will leave this thread totally depressed. 

 CALDIGR,

 Can you teach me everything you know?  There are no spots here in SF where you can dig anymore. I missed the 60-70s digs b/c I wasn't born yet! Talk about bad timing. ;P


----------



## barberman (Mar 19, 2012)

Got Digger O'dells book and Eddie Brater's "The essentials of Privy digging".   Eddies Book is way better than O'dells.  Eddie's book was $10 and I think O'dell's was $15.   As far as photos.... I could post a picture of my 6 blue barrels with the tops cut off, probes, books etc.  NO bottles yet.


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> Got Digger O'dells book and Eddie Brater's "The essentials of Privy digging".   Eddies Book is way better than O'dells.  Eddie's book was $10 and I think O'dell's was $15.   As far as photos.... I could post a picture of my 6 blue barrels with the tops cut off, probes, books etc.  NO bottles yet.


 This why are you asking so many questions that are already answered in those handbooks?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2012)

I think he is  all about categorizing  equipment, reading maps,books, making lists and getting thing's together (planing)  the problem is, all that is useless------- unless you use it for the purpose it is made for.       DIGGING   !

 I just watched Dr Fill  [:-]


----------



## imukdiver (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, I don't normally get involved with stuff like this. But has it ever occured to anybody at this point he is just doing this to annoy people ?  He has been a member for over 3 years. If he hasn't dug by now , he isn't going to. Can we just shoot this thread by now and put it out of it's and our misery ? []


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Cease and desist! []


----------



## rockbot (Mar 20, 2012)

I figure most of us is just haven some fun on this thread. Its kinda hilarious!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> I figure most of us is just haven some fun on this thread. Its kinda hilarious!


 

 Rock how did you get so smart?? it must be from all that contact with old glass,they say it is known to do that[8D]


----------



## barberman (Mar 20, 2012)

I will return when I've found a bottle and post the picture.  And not before!


----------



## epackage (Mar 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> I will return when I've found a bottle and post the picture.  And not before!


 You've been here 4 years and until this post about digging I had never heard of you before, I doubt many people will notice...j/k...LOL[8D]

 Good Luck Rick....Jim


----------



## mf150 (Mar 20, 2012)

Believe me! If I had a place to dig around here, my fingernails would have dirt underneath them with or without buckets and probes!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> I will return when I've found a bottle and post the picture.  And not before!


 

 Cool make sure its a reallllly Big shoe reallly big!


----------



## rockbot (Mar 21, 2012)

ALOHA OE barberman!

 Yo Rick, I think you're on to something![8|]





> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> I will return when I've found a bottle and post the picture.  And not before!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Got sun today, Rocky?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> I will return when I've found a bottle and post the picture.  And not before!


 
 From a privy right?


----------



## rockbot (Mar 21, 2012)

We're on a roll, three days of good sunshine![]



> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Got sun today, Rocky?


----------



## barberman (Mar 25, 2012)

*First find ever !!!!*

Found bottles!  1870 home across the alley from 1885 skating rink.  Found a soft spot near where Sanborn indicated.  No impression at all on ground.  Started yesterday, dug 2 hours.  Today dug 3 hours.  Last night found lots of trash and a line of flat rock.  Dug up some of the rock and discovered it was the back wall of a rock/stone 3x4 privy.

 After re directing my digging direction I was able to get down about 2 feet in the privy.  Lots of roots, will take root cutter when I go back.

 Found some white powder stuff under trash layer, then a whiskey slick, then a squat beer both before the use layer.  The beer was in a corner and the slick was against a wall.  Don't know how deep it is, need to get my digging partner involved.  It is the hardest work I've ever done!  Hats off to you privy diggers, its like training the Navy Seals do, Intense workout. 

 Filled 4 barrels.

 Found a few broken ones I smashed with my probe! More info and pictures when I get to the bottom.Really was fun!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

By George, I think he's got it!

 There's really nothing to compare to privy digging. Looks like you're off to a good start technique-wise. If you haven't hit the use layer yet, you're in for a great deal of fun soon! The white stuff is lime, which was a pungent chemical used to cover up the smell from the crap. That and the seeds are exactly what you want to see, as they mean you're at the use.

 The amber bottle is more of a malt whiskey type. I assume it's turn molded?


----------



## barberman (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

Thanks, yes the brown bottle appears to have a spiral look in the glass.  Seems like I'm in and out of the seed/use layer.  Only down 2' or so.  Its very soft and fluffy soil.  Dry powder soil.  Suppose I will have to remove my dirt overhang so I can get down into it.  Local brick company didn't start manufacturing until late 1890's, So I expect to find more stone units.  Spent lots of time digging my step and sitting area.

 Do you think they dipped back in the 1870's?  Wonder if there is another privy on this property, whomever built this one sure labored for many days!

 I'm proud of my 2 bottles and have drove all over town showing them off!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

There was definitely dipping in the 1870's. Unfortunately for us, most privies were dipped, to varying degrees of completeness... []


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

Congrats!  You did it.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*








> More info and pictures when I get to the bottom.Really was fun!


 
 Good for you, Rick,

 Glad you found a privy, and some bottles. Can't believe you're not still digging. Gonna slowly savour this one, eh.

 I'm gonna slightly disagree with Connor, on the amber guy. I'd call that a Malt Extract type.




From.


----------



## barberman (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

My brown bottle does not have a seam like yours.  Thanks, Rick


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

Congratulations!!! Now you will be hooked! Definitely very hard work but rewarding. I have to prepare my middle-aged body with lots of food and gatorade and have to pace myself or I will crash when I dig privies. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## barberman (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

I'll tell you what.  If Rickjj59w digs as many privies as he says,  he'd be the last person I'd tangle with.

 Privy diggers are tough!  I'm hurting bad.  Being a barber I stand all day with my arms up.  This bending over and digging is killing me!


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*



> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> I'll tell you what.  If Rickjj59w digs as many privies as he says,  he'd be the last person I'd tangle with.
> 
> Privy diggers are tough!  I'm hurting bad.  Being a barber I stand all day with my arms up.  This bending over and digging is killing me!


 You don't want to tangle with the mentally conflicted, good choice...Hopefully your customers won't have to pay for your hard work by ending up with a Moe...[8D]


----------



## madman (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

very nice! probe for more? congradulations ! please let us know the out come! and keep posting!


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

now ya got it...  Funny story, one of my first privys started much the same way.  I probed out an area and started to dig, never did figure out what the hole I started digging was, just a pit with ash and nothing else in it... I found a bottle towards the edge up against a brick, which turned into a wall of bricks which was the back wall of the privy in the next yard over...


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

great job! the one thing that other diggers keep reminding me is that once you know youare into something dont probe anymore. you only need to probe after you find a definate privy to get a sense of the width. your shovel and a sharpened small broom stick are the tools to use. scrape the use layer with the stick and remove the "fluff" with the shovel carefully. try to clear strata by strata going down half of the width to form a "shelf" then remove the shelf. repeat. once you are down a good ways(varies from region to region, but here in nyc 6-7 feet) probe gently(once,  straght down) in the lowest spot to determine the bottom. cut the last 2-3 feet of the pit in half, remove the layer on one side completely. then "flip" the other half carefully. the best things sometimes  are found in the corners at the very bottom and sometimes just outside the walls or floor at the bottom. remember, the guys tha dug this privy were the first ones there and they might have deposited their "lunch bottles" in their back fill. i wanna see more pics!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

Congrats on the pit man,now I wont get on your chit anymore []

 But I need to ask you something, the privy was only 2 feet deep? seeds at 2 feet? Maybe I read wrong.

 --------and if I dug privy's as much as I would like to I would be in a wheel chair real quick.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*



> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> now ya got it...  Funny story, one of my first privys started much the same way.  I probed out an area and started to dig, never did figure out what the hole I started digging was, just a pit with ash and nothing else in it... I found a bottle towards the edge up against a brick, which turned into a wall of bricks which was the back wall of the privy in the next yard over...


 

 So thatsss how you started to collect bricks T [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> What are you saying BIG BOY?


 Your Nickname is on the money???   LOL[8D]


----------



## barberman (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

Thanks.  Privy had 8 inches of dirt on top of rectangular stone walls.  Took me a while to get it outlined.  (hours)   Then I dug down carefully and with  a long 3 prong scratch tool got into the soft stuff.  Dug down inside the stone walls about 2'.   Hope to remove my overhang and proceed with digging.  2 diggers  are a must!  Its hard to shovel up to a barrel being in a hole.

 Seeds at about 12 inches below the top of the stone wall.  Anxious to see how deep it is and whats at the bottom.  Found shoes, buttons, plates, parts of cups, desert cups, door lock plates,  and stuff I broke with my probe.

 May need 6 more barrels!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 [:-]


----------



## barberman (Mar 29, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

30" x 4' x 5' deep stone pit.  Think I'm at the bottom, probed solid clay 4' below bottom, probed under walls and felt clay.  Newer pit adjacent to this one, will start it soon.  Found 4 medicines, 2 whisky slicks and a squat turned beer? looking bottle (picture of the beer in early post).  My 9 year old daughter thinks its cool do dig.

 Check this out!

 Found a flawless, flawless "Schenk's Pulmonic Syrup Philad. A"  8 sided applied lip.  Its got some kind of shiny flaky silver stuff all over it.  Other than washing I'm going to leave it alone.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

That's great! Way to go on the Schenk's. They're cool bottles. Good job finding the privy too.


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 29, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

awesome! great job! great to find bottles right? keep on the look out for small stuff as well like tobacco pipes , buttons and marbles. they can sometimes hide.
 is the base of that schenck's smooth?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*



> Its got some kind of shiny flaky silver stuff all over it. Other than washing I'm going to leave it alone.


 
 That's known as "bottle sickness" and depending on folks preferences, it can be desireable or unwanted, I think it's pretty cool when it looks like this. It comes from the ground water and minerals leaching the silica out of the glass, and degrading the bottle.


----------



## ajohn (Mar 30, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

Well I gotta say this was like watching a good ol movie where the hero gets the gal and everybody goes to bed happy! Way to go barberman.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 30, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

Good going Rick! enjoy the time with your daughter too.[]


----------



## GEEMAN (Mar 30, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

SUCCESS! Good for you man!


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 30, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*



> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> Well I gotta say this was like watching a good ol movie where the hero gets the gal and everybody goes to bed happy! Way to go barberman.


 Hahaha John that was a good one


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 30, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*



> ORIGINAL:  barberman
> 
> 
> 30" x 4' x 5' deep stone pit.  Think I'm at the bottom, probed solid clay 4' below bottom, probed under walls and felt clay.  Newer pit adjacent to this one, will start it soon.  Found 4 medicines, 2 whisky slicks and a squat turned beer? looking bottle (picture of the beer in early post).  My 9 year old daughter thinks its cool do dig.
> ...


 Finally after 7 pages of post success!!!  This could have been a reality show...lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 30, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

I think the whole thing was staged.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 30, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

Na just kiddin good goin man.
  Boy the pits are shallow in Kansas.I don't think I ever dug one that shallow in my town.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 31, 2012)

*RE: First find ever !!!!*

Rick, the last 5 we have dug were less than 3 feet in depth. Some areas just have shallow pits, especially those places that were very short lived.


----------



## barberman (Jul 2, 2012)

*First Dig Video*

Finally put together a video of my first dig.  Going to wait till fall or early winter to dig again, too hot in Kansas.  Got more pits spotted.  I have good luck with copper dowsing rods then verifying with probe. 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v47qaOHTQE


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2012)

*RE: First Dig Video*

Nice job with the video, good to see your daughter digging as well, I just hope that knife isn't sharp.... Good luck on your future digs, I look forward to watching the videos...Jim


----------

